# The Thirteenth Warrior



## Tsujigiri (Mar 8, 2005)

The Thirteenth Warrior 


     Directed by John McTiernan 


     Based on the Book by Michael Crichton – Eaters of the Dead 


   This film based around the tale of Beowulf and drawing heavily upon Norse myth and legend, is a story of the coming of age of a Arab Noble and his embracing of his status as a warrior and a man, from his starting position as an exiled medieval playboy.

   The principal characters name is Ahmed Ibn Fahdlan Ibn Al Abbas Ibn Rashid Ibn Hamad, I think I’m going to avoid mentioning that again.

     In adaptation the name of the beast Grendel was changed to the tribe name Wendol and Beowulf became Buliwyf, the chieftain. 


     Filmed on location in beautiful British Columbia the story takes place to a backdrop of dark forests and brooding mountains. The overall feel of the film is dark and resolute, and the feel setting of an early Viking village is accomplished nicely.. 


   The plot follows thirteen warriors as they undertake a mystic quest to save a beleaguered people from a evil fate at the hands of a cannibalistic tribe.

     The thirteenth warrior is no Viking but is the Arab Noble through whose eyes we see the story unfold. His place amongst the host is dictated by a skald, or Norse seer who states that without his accompaniment the quest is doomed to failure. 


     As the story progresses we find ourselves watching the chief protagonist learning the basic hard truths of life without the comforts of civilisation, and we see him adopt the values and manner of a Norse warrior. 


     In the finale of the film as the remaining warriors stand to face the onslaught of cavalry one single prayer is chanted by all the characters: 


_Lo there do I see my father.  
 Lo there do I see my mother. 
 Lo there do I see my brothers and my sisters. 
 Lo there do I see the line of my people back to the beginning.  
 Lo they do call to me;
 They bid me take my place among them in the Halls of Valhalla, 
 Where the brave may live forever._


   This single moment in the film inspired within the viewer an urge to reach for his broadsword and stand beside the character whom you have come to know, it is very powerful and well filmed.

     Finding actors to stand beside Antionio Banderas and make him appear to be of average size or smaller was a task in itself as Banderas stand over 6ft tall. Bearing this in mind you can appreciate that the actors in this film are giants amongst men.

       As a footnote to the film, when Melchisedek (The hero’s initial aide) is conversing with Herger in Greek, they aren’t actually speaking Greek, but instead Latin!



   The DVD of The Thirteenth Warrior may be ordered by clicking on the following link:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00004R95C/o/qid=1110306846/sr=2-1/ref=sr_bt_1/202-1597688-1164638 


You can find Michael Crichton – Eaters of the Dead here for order:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/0099222825/qid=1110305498/sr=1-2/ref=sr_1_27_2/202-1597688-1164638


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds decent enough. 

Will watch out for it.


----------



## Plo Addonnas (Mar 10, 2005)

This is my favorite movie of all time!  Because, I'm from Norway and I love the Vikings.  This is the coolest Viking movie ever and one of the only ones where they aren't the bad-guys.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 10, 2005)

The vikings brought a hell of a lot to the countries they invaded (apart from rape and pillage) Their knowledge of metallurgy was superior and their trade netword was advanced.

Bugger, I could go into more detail but I'm being dragged shopping....help me....HELP ME!!!!


----------



## Alexa (Mar 11, 2005)

I saw the movie at the cinema. Defintely, not for sensible hearts. There are moments you need to close your eyes and ears. Brrr. Creapy cannibals !  

I liked Antonio Banderas's performance.


----------



## Circus Cranium (Mar 11, 2005)

This was definitely one of the most inventive movies I've ever seen. Loved it. I actually didn't know it was a Crighton.


----------



## Leto (Mar 11, 2005)

Reading it before watching the movie, I didn't recognized Crichton style, less Mr Know it all than in his other books. *still shudders at Lost World and Andromeda variety memories*


----------



## Sirathiel (Mar 13, 2005)

It's been a while since I saw it. But I remember that it left me quite impressed. Will be on the look out to see it again. Didn't know it had anything to do with Crighton and Beowulf. Thanks for that info!


----------



## Hypes (Mar 13, 2005)

I enjoyed this movie quite a bit, and also the little facets that they included such as the fact that they actually spoke Old Norse for a brief period (and that the main actors were actually Nordic).

A small note: A skald is not a seer, but a historian and a poet. The most well-known skald would be Snorri Sturlason who is responsible for the _Kongesagaer_ epic and the Eddas.


----------



## a|one (Mar 14, 2005)

Good movie, probably the only case I can think of where I enjoyed the movie more than the book, but then im not a Crichton fan.


----------



## eccles_1960 (Mar 16, 2005)

Just watched this film again last night on one of the ITV satellite channels here in the UK. Your description of it is spot on, Tsujigiri. It is a cracking good tale.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 16, 2005)

Regarding what Leto said about the style of writing in Crichton's Eaters of the Dead, much of that book is taken straight from the real Ibn Fadhlan's narrative of his encounter with the Rus, or Swedes: http://www.vikingas.btinternet.co.uk/istorija/kiti/Ibn_Fadlans_Account_of_the_Rus.htm


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 16, 2005)

Now that's interesting. I didn't even know that existed online!

Thanks


----------



## Saetic (Mar 26, 2005)

The Thirteenth Warrior is an excellent film... One of my favorites by far.  I've watched it enough times since I purchased it that I'll probably have to buy a new one soon!


----------



## pearce (Apr 5, 2005)

> Good movie, probably the only case I can think of where I enjoyed the movie more than the book, but then im not a Crichton fan.


 
Couldn't agree more - very much enjoyed the movie, couldn't, in fact, finish the book.  I seem to remember Crichton's intro where he said(I believe) that it was one of his earliest, and that he was now publishing it because he could -- not in so many words, but that seemed to be the point.  

He really shouldn;t have mentioned that, I think


----------



## Cuddles (Jan 22, 2006)

Great movie with fantastic score by Jerry Goldsmith.  Never knew it was a Crichton, so might chase up the book out of interest.


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 13, 2006)

*I have seen the movie and enjoyed it, does anyone know if it is also a book?
 I usually find that books are so much better than films as movies tend to twist the plot and leave out bits of the book.*


----------



## Marky Lazer (Feb 13, 2006)

Kylie: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0345354613/sr=8-9/qid=1139831874/ref=pd_bbs_9/102-9518458-9635356?%5Fencoding=UTF8


----------



## Amber (Feb 20, 2006)

I saw this when I was ten I think... Definitly a rather good film


----------



## steve12553 (Mar 2, 2006)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *I have seen the movie and enjoyed it, does anyone know if it is also a book?*
> *I usually find that books are so much better than films as movies tend to twist the plot and leave out bits of the book.*


 
The book was called "Eaters of the Dead" by Michael Crichton. I think you will find it better than the movie. Although Crichton does seem to write with the movies in mind.


----------



## Caretaker66 (Mar 3, 2006)

_Good movie as well as the book. I was surprised about how much the movie stayed in line with the book. Antonio Banderas's performance was extraordinary, and the plot was very original. This is the first story relating to the Vikings that I have seen and enjoyed and I would recommend it to everyone who likes epic battles..._


----------



## RaymondOwnzU (Mar 11, 2006)

Man that was a great movie.  I loved it


----------



## Cyril (Mar 13, 2006)

A great movie!

I didn't knew it was a Crichton's story.

I liked the way by which the director showed us that the character of Antonio Banderas learned the Viking language during their journey to Scandinavia. And also the use of a man of letter to justify its hability to learn it so quickly.  It's rather rare in fictions to see this issue of the language gap so cleverly bypassed.


----------



## Starbeast (May 4, 2011)

*This is one of my favorite films of all time!*​ 
I thought it was interesting that this movie was inspired by a journal that was written a thousand years ago with elements from the story Beowulf sprinkled on top. A magnificant film.


----------

